# Next show on Peacock



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Oh so you finally found out peacock is a piece of shit.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Peacock is a corrupted with woke ideals, WWE should of never dealt with them it was a very bad deal! 

Just simply keeping the WWE Network would of been much better for WWE, because they already had success using the Network and it was much more successful than dealing with Peacock.


----------

